
Leon Sans - fourstar
https://leon-kim.com/#intro
======
scrungus
what's this website supposed to be? it's a bunch of letters or something? I
don't like sans. It's coarse and rough and irritating, and it gets everywhere.

~~~
fourstar
(From the Github link in the top right corner):

Leon Sans is a geometric sans-serif typeface made with code in 2019 by Jongmin
Kim. It allows to change font weight dynamically and to create custom
animations, effects or shapes in the Canvas element of HTML5. He designed the
font to celebrate his newborn baby Leon.

This website is the demo of it.

~~~
scrungus
oh cool. is there a way i can upgrade to this font from comic sands in
microsoft word 2007? or are they for a different operating system?

~~~
scrungus
windows vista home edition

